# Free mini decal



## Jim (Jun 3, 2021)

Do you want a mini decal for your rambler, thermos, laptop, or whatever? These are the same quality decals as the Free big decals, but just roughly 4” long.

Send me a private message and I will send you one of the design choice you want. 

Did I mention Free?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2021)

Everyone who requested Decals or mini decals should have gotten them by now. If you did not, please send me a PM so I can get them out to you.

I get decal requests from this page, Facebook, and Instagram, and my organizational skills are poor. :LOL2: 

TinBoats members are always my top priority though, so if you want a big decal for your truck/car, boat, cooler, or a mini decal for a thermos or computer or whatever, let me know and I will pop 1-2 in the mail for you while I have them. FREE!

Thanks all,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2021)

Is there anyone still waiting for a decal? Send me a message if you are.

https://www.tinboats.net/free-decal/


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2022)

All Decals have been sent. If you have not received yours yet, please send me a message. 

If you want a decal, read above and let me know.

Thanks so much,
Jim


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2022)

Jim,
I got my decals in the mail today. They look great thanks for running such a great site.
Roy


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2022)

All Decals have been sent. If you have not received yours yet, please send me a message.

If you want a decal, read above and let me know.

Thanks so much,
Jim


----------



## WALI4VR (Jul 27, 2022)

Jim,
Would it be possible to get in red both big and 2 mini decals?
Thanking you in advance,

Tony Pavilionis
WWALI4VR


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2022)

WALI4VR said:


> Jim,
> Would it be possible to get in red both big and 2 mini decals?
> Thanking you in advance,
> 
> ...



Of course! Message me your mailing info, please.

Jim


----------



## KAI (Aug 29, 2022)

Pm sent… 🫣 =D>


----------



## poorthang (Aug 30, 2022)

howdy jim, i never got those stickers. i sent you info, the guys at the USPS must have liked them! not complainin, but if u have a few more..........

thanks. 

btw, always wanted to ask, is your middle name bob?


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2022)

Kai & poorthang,
I dropped more decals in the mailbox just now. Please let me know if/when you get them. :beer:

Anyone else?


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## poorthang (Aug 30, 2022)

Jim said:


> Kai & poorthang,
> I dropped more decals in the mailbox just now. Please let me know if/when you get them. :beer:
> 
> Anyone else?
> ...



will do. thanks J B.


----------



## alley gator (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> Everyone who requested Decals or mini decals should have gotten them by now. If you did not, please send me a PM so I can get them out to you.
> 
> I get decal requests from this page, Facebook, and Instagram, and my organizational skills are poor. :LOL2:
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, I would love 1 tin boat and 1 fish
Thank you,
Lynn Sallee 2 Kendall lane, berlin, ma 01503


----------



## TexasJim (Oct 23, 2022)

New member here. I can't find the button to send you a PM. I'd like a decal, if there are any left. TexasJim


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 8, 2022)

Wifey darlin was "helping" clean up boat inside and out using my big gas power washer. In other words my Tim boat decals were ALL REMOVED.
If you still have any could I get a pair of each again. Maybe I should use some good clear coat over them this time... Ya think 4 or 5 coats would be enough???


----------

